# 2019 Hatchback won't go into 6th gear



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

This has been reported a lot lately with the recent colder weather. It seems so far, all have been linked to a normal ECU response to the weather conditions at the time.

The ECU commands the transmission stay in 5th gear to keep revs and airflow higher through the intake piping to prevent ice buildup at temperatures near freezing and when high humidity is detected.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

This is 100% normal. There's nothing wrong with your car. The Trax you've got as a rental will do it too if the conditions are correct. They tend to do it less though since they worked harder to begin with.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, the dealership said the same thing. And better yet, the car was back to normal yesterday. It is odd how specific the conditions have to be for the 6th gear lockout to engage. It wasn't especially cold here this week (20 degrees in Northern NY is hardly an arctic blast). But it was been snowy for days.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TheDog said:


> It is odd how specific the conditions have to be for the 6th gear lockout to engage.


Not odd conditions at all - anytime it's at or below freezing with high ambient humidity. This happens more often than you think.


----------

